# 67 Lemans - Turn Signal Part Identification



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

I need some help identifying a missing part and hopefully finding a replacement.

I've looked through the shop manual and AMES catalog and can't seem to figure out what it's called. See the circled area on the attached image. I believe there is supposed to be a colored insert that sits inside the turn signal indicator opening.

Could someone tell me what it's called and/or provide a part number?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The part number for the green lens is IN3041G and you can find it at  The Parts Place, Inc. 

The red turn signal/high beam lens is part number IN3042G.


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response!


----------

